# Another great stocking stuffer!!



## gadeerwoman (Dec 6, 2004)

I posted under the deer hunting forum about a great deer aging tool that would make a great stocking stuff for the hunters on your list (you, me !!). Well here's another one:
www.4LF.com
Their 3 stage xenon light (item MSG877) is fantastic!! A friend had one this weekend and it is 500 times better than any of my flashlights including 4 cell mag lights!! This sucker is bright and shines a long way yet is small and lightweight enough to fit in a small fannypack or jacket pocket. Well worth the money!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 6, 2004)

Searched on the web and found it for $10 cheaper at
www.flashlightsite.com.


----------

